# Summer Bay



## stevedmatt (Mar 25, 2007)

I just returned from a week at Summer Bay. While I was there, my wife and I took the tour and sales pitch. We had a rookie salesman. I actually knew more about what he was selling then he did. We got a $75 Visa gift card and 2 buffet tickets to the Stratosphere.

They currently are selling the RCI points concept. When they more to the desert club, they claim they will be Gold Crown and a 1BR will be worth about 42,000 points and a 2BR will be worth about 62,000 points. The maintenance fees for both are $422. They also said these would be locked in for at least a few years. The 1BR's were 13,990 and the 2BR's were 20,990. 

I have read on TUG that if you own now, you could convert from $5900 to 8000. 

So I was wondering if anyone who owns there has converted to points and what you've paid. Also, how do you determine where your unit will be based on where it is now? Finally, if you have a floating week, will it continue to float the same season or are they modifying the way their weeks float?

Thanks for your responses. I am interested in picking up a unit there, but have no interest in converting it to points as I would most likely use it every year (at least after the move).


----------



## brucecz (Mar 25, 2007)

Here is IMHO a better way.

RCI Points LAS VEGAS 2-Bedroom HARRAHS Timeshare DEED
Summer Bay Resort @ Desert Club-$29 Million In Upgrades Item number: 190093550127  

 You are signed in     
 Bidding has ended for this item 

View larger picture 

Winning bid: US $1,675.00   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ended: Mar-23-07 19:00:00 PDT 
 Shipping costs: Not specified  
Item location: Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
History: 38 bids 
Winning bidder: martinezie( 2 )  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can also:  Email to a friend 

Listing and payment details:  HideShow 
 Starting time: Mar-16-07 19:00:00 PDT 
Starting bid: US $1.00 
 This is a Featured Plus! listing
 Meet the seller 
Seller: timeshareweb( 756)  
Feedback: 100% Positive 
Member: since Jun-03-02 in United States

   Read feedback comments 
   Ask seller a question  
   Add to Favorite Sellers 
   View seller's other items: Store | List 
   Visit seller's Store:
TimeshareWeb 

Contact the seller instantly 

Buy safely 
1.   Check the seller's reputation 
 Score: 756 | 100% Positive
Read feedback comments 
2.   Check how you're protected 

This item is not covered by buyer protection on eBay

Description   

 Item Specifics - Timeshares  
 Type:  Attractions    Demand Color Code:  Red - high   
 Resort Name:  Summer Bay Resort Las Vegas    Week #:  --   
 Property Address:  100 Winnick Ave.    Number of Bedrooms:  2   
 City:  Las Vegas    Number of Bathrooms:  2   
 State/Province:  Nevada    Sq Footage (Sq. ft.):  --   
 Zip/Postal Code:  89109  








stevedmatt said:


> I just returned from a week at Summer Bay. While I was there, my wife and I took the tour and sales pitch. We had a rookie salesman. I actually knew more about what he was selling then he did. We got a $75 Visa gift card and 2 buffet tickets to the Stratosphere.
> 
> They currently are selling the RCI points concept. When they more to the desert club, they claim they will be Gold Crown and a 1BR will be worth about 42,000 points and a 2BR will be worth about 62,000 points. The maintenance fees for both are $422. They also said these would be locked in for at least a few years. The 1BR's were 13,990 and the 2BR's were 20,990.
> 
> ...


----------



## brucecz (Mar 25, 2007)

Quote:
Originally Posted by stevedmatt  

They currently are selling the RCI points concept.

I have read on TUG that if you own now, you could convert from $5900 to 8000. 

They currently are selling the RCI points concept. When they more to the desert club, they claim they will be Gold Crown and a 1BR will be worth about 42,000 points and a 2BR will be worth about 62,000 points. The maintenance fees for both are $422. They also said these would be locked in for at least a few years. The 1BR's were 13,990 and the 2BR's were 20,990. 

So I was wondering if anyone who owns there has converted to points and what you've paid. Also, how do you determine where your unit will be based on where it is now? Finally, if you have a floating week, will it continue to float the same season or are they modifying the way their weeks float?

Thanks for your responses. I am interested in picking up a unit there, but have no interest in converting it to points as I would most likely use it every year (at least after the move). Unquote
_____________________________________________________________
Another completed RCI Points ebay auction at  the Summer Bay won by a differant buyer. But IMHO a better way to go for serval reasons.
Bruce  
_____________________________________________________________

   home | pay | register | sign out | site map    
 Advanced Search 
Back to list of items  Listed in category:  Real Estate > Timeshares for Sale 

   RCI POINTS Red Week LAS VEGAS 2 Bedroom Timeshare Deed
Summer Bay ---- 39,500 BONUS POINTS !!!  Item number: 290093885922  

 You are signed in    Email to a friend | Printer Version 

 Congratulations! You won the item!   

How much should you pay? The seller should be contacting you or you should contact the seller. 

Have you already received this item? If so, please leave feedback for the seller. 

Avoid paying with cash transfer services that send cash instantly via stores and phone services. Use more secure payment methods.

View larger picture 

Winning bid: US $1,290.00   

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ended: Mar-21-07 19:00:00 PDT 
 Shipping costs: Not specified  
Item location: Las Vegas, Nevada, United States 
History: 18 bids 
Winning bidder: bfczajkowski( 18)  

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

You can also:  Email to a friend | Sell one like this 

Listing and payment details:  HideShow 
 Starting time: Mar-16-07 19:00:00 PDT 
Starting bid: US $1.00 
 This is a Featured Plus! listing

  Meet the seller 
Seller: laman34( 1047)  
Feedback: 100% Positive 
Member: since Nov-15-99 in United States

   Read feedback comments 
   Ask seller a question  
   Add to Favorite Sellers 
   View seller's other items: Store | List 
   Visit seller's Store:
TimeshareWeb-34 

Contact the seller instantly 


Buy safely 
1.   Check the seller's reputation 
 Score: 1047 | 100% Positive
Read feedback comments 
2.   Check how you're protected 

This item is not covered by buyer protection on eBay

  Description  (revised)


----------



## Sandy (Mar 27, 2007)

brucecz said:


> Quote:
> 
> Congratulations! You won the item!
> 
> ...




Hey Bruce, is that you who won this auction?


----------



## brucecz (Mar 27, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Hey Bruce, is that you who won this auction?


  I belive it was on a snipe bid placed in the last 6 seconds or so.  I am  surprised no one had mentioned it earlier.  You seem to be a a sharp observer. I thought maybe the OP would be the first, but you were the first to post. 

The main reason I posted was to let the OP know that there was a far more cost effective way in buying something that was already converted at that resort than  buying a  weeks ownership and then  paying what he was quoted for converting a "Summer Bay" week.

It's a  RCI points ownership that will I think help fit our points need agenda for a few years and he new location and remodeled buildings may be a plus in regard to this being maybe a  good to very good buy in several ways for several uses. 

Somebody  maybe paid $3,000 or more  to convert it not to long ago and then dumped it. It may  or may not appreciate when the big move is completed. It is a small gamble but that was not the main  reason we bid on it. I IMHO think it may have way more inherit value then it had 3 to 5 years ago when it was a just a weeks resort that did not have a stellar reputation in regard to the units. This was one of the easiest trades into Las Vegas for a long time. 

I think maybe the Tug gentleman who was on the HOA board helped more than we know. James R's  is  onereason I considered this resort in spite of its resent past track record of a few yearrs ago.  

The sellers are going to try and  book a 2 bedroom unit for week 42  in 2007 for with the aid of some of extra points included in that auction even before the transfer is done.  That would match up with our other EY week 42 ownership that we rented out last year. That fit part our agenda for this ownership.

 For this coming week 42 we made a II trade into a differant  II resort like we did last year before we had even  rented our other RCI Points resort to our renter.  We will hopefully be able to rent one or both of our RCI Points ownerships out as we also have a thrid  RCI Poiints in Las Vegas that is a  week 37 Tri-annual ownership.

If we do not get them rented, then we will not be as far ahead as we were last year, but we will still be ahead of the timeshare game in Las Vegas.   Hey, its Las Vegas so why not take a flyer on a timeshare gamble as well as the traditional games of chance.

Bruce


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 28, 2007)

*Good Trade!*

Hi Bruce,  your deal will be a little sweeter as the point value for your unit in the new resort will be higher.   I don't know the actual conversion, I believe it's based on the actual season and building group the original deed is for. but I know that the points will go up.  BTW  James Reach is still on the HOA, just been real real busy with all the dealings with the resort move and hasn't been at liberty to share a lot of info. I believe Harrah's, Summer bay, and the HOA wanted to keep all the details under wraps untill the ink was dry on the agreement.   as of right now I think pretty much everything is somewhat public knowledge, yet not widely published.    Welcome to Summer Bay!   I think you made a great deal.     Bob


----------



## brucecz (Mar 28, 2007)

Bob, thanks for the  welcome and  I think we got a fairly good deal, but not a super great deal.  But our deal IMHO will look great compared to the price people will pay the developer for those units after the move has been made. 

Because of Tug  were aware that  something may be in the works  since last October when we stopped in and talked to one of the higher ups involved in sales.  He could not and did not come out and say what was in the works but did not discount what we had heard from several other sourses.

But he hinted close to the same thing you did about the points increasing. But it was a combo of things on my agenda that made us bid what we did to win that auction.  But if there are more RCI Points awarded after the move has been made, then that will be just more gravy.

The other bidders by their  lower bids seem not to agree with me on the overall value of our new ownership. If this was a regular weeks ownership without the RCI Points package for just the old location without the new forthcoming location I would not even have bid on it. 

But after last October I had been looking for a 2 bedroom Points ownership at this resort. Last year I noticed that Summer Bay was looking better than several years ago both cosmetically and financally sounder.

What you may find interesting is this is the first timeshare resort we ever toured and that was about 8 years ago before we found Tug.

They wanted to deed us in Orlando but we wanted Las Vegas. At that time I figured there had to be some type of resale secondary market and I checked the local Las Vegas want ads. I am gald I was able to reason that there must be a  resale market before buying from a developer. At that time I did not understand about vast differances in pricing but I MHO I have learned a little bit about values.

After my bride completely retires from her job share maybe we will stay at the resort seeing it would be just about a little more than a half mile walk to the strip.

Again, Jim R's  prior straight foward informative honest posts about Summer Bays problems and improvements were a factor in our decision to look for IMHO  hopefully the right  buying oppertunity.  Time will tell but I am very comfortable about our buying decision.

Bruce  





roadtriper said:


> Hi Bruce,  your deal will be a little sweeter as the point value for your unit in the new resort will be higher.   I don't know the actual conversion, I believe it's based on the actual season and building group the original deed is for. but I know that the points will go up.  BTW  James Reach is still on the HOA, just been real real busy with all the dealings with the resort move and hasn't been at liberty to share a lot of info. I believe Harrah's, Summer bay, and the HOA wanted to keep all the details under wraps untill the ink was dry on the agreement.   as of right now I think pretty much everything is somewhat public knowledge, yet not widely published.    Welcome to Summer Bay!   I think you made a great deal.     Bob


----------



## vicdreyer (Mar 29, 2007)

*I could use some advice please....*

Hi,

I've been  TUG member for some time now, but have not kept up with the changes happening at the Summer Bay Las Vegas resort. I own a two bedroom in the older 'apartments' which sit next to the Flamingo Hilton. I originally purchased the timeshare in Reno years ago. I do know Harrahs bought the property in Vegas and our timeshare is being relocated driectly adjacent where the Desert Club is now (plus Harrahs is throwing ?29 million dollars for upgrade). 
I received a call from who  believe is a Summer Bay Las Vegas  representative, who is asking I come down there to sign the new deed. This guy says they will let me stay at Summer Bay for 3 or 4 nights (depending on when I go there) for free (I won't have to use any portion of my week).
Is this a bait and switch to get me there so they can try and get me to upgrade> or swith to points? or is this a legitimate request to get me there to only sign the new deed?
Also, I know very little about points. I have a red season (May-Jul) floating week now. Is there any advantage to switching to points?

Thanks for any help anyone can give,

Vic


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 29, 2007)

Vic,
I would bet that they would want you to go through a points presentation, but that you would also have an opportunity to sign the new deed papers in person, and also get more information.  Do you have a number to call the person back to ask them precisely if/what the requirements for the free revisit were?  I would if I were you (and then report back here).  Personally, I'd go, yawn through any presentation, say "No" and then sign the new deed.

Fern


----------



## vicdreyer (Mar 29, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Vic,
> Do you have a number to call the person back to ask them precisely if/what the requirements for the free revisit were?  I would if I were you (and then report back here).  Personally, I'd go, yawn through any presentation, say "No" and then sign the new deed.
> 
> Fern



Thanks Fern. I do have a number to call back and am looking at flying down there around April the 12th for 3 or 4 nights. Will keep you posted...

Vic


----------



## brucecz (Mar 29, 2007)

I will have to agree with Fern as  it is not cost effective to put someone up for 3 or 4 days just to have them sign a document when it  could be done by mail.  I am sure they will present you with "some tpye of a so called upgrade" and make it sound really good.  Somehow those Free 3 or 4 days" have to be paid for in some way.

IMHO  your present ownership should :whoopie: increase in value during and hopefully after the transition process even if you do not pay a high cost to convert to RCI Points. 

In regards to  converting your unit to RCI points. What works really well for one person may not be ideal for a differant person owning exactly the same type of ownership unit at the same resort.   If your  weeks ownership provides you with what need for now and in to the future, then stay with it and do not go through the extra exspense of converting through the resort to RCI Points.

If you are thinking about getting into RCI Points through Summer Bay you might want to do the way a lot of us did and not pay the big bucks to convert  I bought resale for far less than the conversion cost.   I am aware that your ownerships timeframe would command more RCI Points than mine. will but with the extra RCI points and some behind the sences futher lessening of my buy in costs,  we are fairly well satisfied.


If you could find a  resale unit sized like yours that is in the same season that has been already converted to points for less than $3,000 that would might be something to consider. Then you  could sell your present ownership if you really want to get into RCI Points and own those RCI Points through Summer Bay at a far less cost.   But even if you decide pay about  $3,000. to convert your present weeks ownership, you will be paying far less than the people buying into the  converted New Units will.

Our seller has already arranged for a week 42 reservation for this fall for us. They  told us about  the 2 differant sized 2 bedrooms units that supposely have 2 differant RCI Point levels. We are going to just reserve a 1 bedroom this year as we stayed in one on a promo tour about 5 or 6 years ago and save some of the extra Points for the new ownership units.

Good luck to you in whatever you decide to do. Sometimes it is better to nothing for a while and just rethink everthing  over.

Bruce


----------



## roadtriper (Mar 29, 2007)

Vic, It's a Legitimate offer  Summer bay has a marketing company doing the sit downs with owners to do the paperwork to transfer the deeds. But it's also a sales push to get folks to upgrade, Buy additional units and or convert to points for big $$$. but there are no strings attatched, you just have to be strong and not fall for high pressure sales tactics.  there will be another option to do the paperwork through the mail, but the Paperwork mailing they said would be in march has been delayed. no word on when it will be sent.   I would jump on the oportunity to have a few free nights, and get the transfer done!  the new resort has 2 different 2 bedroom floorplans, one is 1020 sq ft and the deluxe is 1030 sq ft   not a lot of difference in size. the deluxe has the bedrooms on opposite sides of the unit. the smaller 2 bedroom has them side by side.   Please share the details of the araingements as you get them. folks have been waiting for the "Packet" to arrive.  some may want to go to the resort to do the transfer!    Bob


----------



## vicdreyer (Mar 29, 2007)

Thank you Bob & Bruce. I am going there around the 12th for sure. It would be nice of them to pay my airfare (from Salem, Or) but NNOOOooooooOoOOo, I have to use my own hard earned money to go listen to a sales pitch, well EXCUuuuse MEEeeeeEEeeee. 
Seriously, I'll be back here when I get back to give you all a blow by blow of what going on. 
Thanks again for your inputs,

Vic


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 29, 2007)

Voc,
Maybe Mr. Harrah, or Mr. Boyd, or the Fertitta brothers or Michael Gaughan will be willing to pay your airfare 

Fern


----------



## Sandy (Mar 30, 2007)

Fern Modena said:


> Voc,
> Maybe Mr. Harrah, or Mr. Boyd, or the Fertitta brothers or Michael Gaughan will be willing to pay your airfare
> 
> Fern



HI Fern, 
Who are the folks you mention above?
 Harrah I figured out :whoopie:


----------



## stevedmatt (Mar 30, 2007)

Sorry, but I havn't visited Tug in a few days.

Bruce, I was unaware that any of the units were converted to points before the current changes. You have what I believe to be an excellent deal. 

The way Summer Bay explained to me was that you had to go to Nevada to change your deed over as they didn't have a license that was valid across state lines. That was probably to get me to make a decision at that time. There was no chance of me buying from them then or ever. But now that I know there are units already converted to points, I will be looking for them. A 2BR would be great. We would use it most years, but it would be a nice way to get into points.

Thanks for the info.


----------



## Fern Modena (Mar 30, 2007)

Mr. Boyd: Boyd Gaming, which includes several downtown casinos, Sam's Town, Orleans, Gold Coast and Suncoast.

The Fertitta Brothers:  Frank III and Lorenzo Fertitta own http://www.stationscasino.comStation Casinos, which includes Red Rock Station, Green Valley Ranch, and Boulder, Santa Fe, Sunset, and Palace Stations.

Michael Gaughan:  South Point Casino is his baby.  He used to own Coast Casinos, which merged with Boyd (see above).  He later decided he wanted South Coast, as it was called at the time, and made a deal to end his ownership in Boyd and his position there in exchange for the now South Point.  He also owns Michael's Restaurant, reputed to be one of the best in Las Vegas.  It used to be in Barbary Coast (which is now Bill's and owned by Harrah), but is moving to South Point.

Bill Harrah, by the way, died in 1978.  My mother in law and father in law spoke to him many times in Tahoe in "the early years."

Fern


----------



## Mimi (Mar 31, 2007)

We will be at Summer Bay April 8th. We also got the call offering us a 3/4 night stay. When I told the rep we would be checking in for a week; we had   already made an appointment to change our deeds; and we were not interested in switching our weeks to points, they were no longer intersted in us.


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 1, 2007)

Mimi,  I have a feeling that once they sit down with you they will still be real interested!    BUT...   You have the advantage of being a very savy Tugger and probably know as much about the upcoming move etc. as the sales folks!  plus you already own multiple intervals.    So it should be a fun event!    please get any additional info you can, and share it with the rest of us when you get back.   I hope they call me, I could use a few days in Vegas!   Bob


----------



## Sandy (Apr 1, 2007)

Bob, Mimi, and other Summer Bay owners -

I am now a new Summer Bay owner officially. 

Bob, I think you can call the marketing folks directly and they will try to get you down there.  I have not done this yet b/c each time I call I keep playing phone tag and leaving messages.  

Mimi - make sure you ask all of the questions and get the info for us here. 
See if they have any photos of the new units, perhaps you can upload here.


----------



## roadtriper (Apr 1, 2007)

Sandy,    Congrats!   



Sandy said:


> Bob, Mimi, and other Summer Bay owners -
> 
> I am now a new Summer Bay owner officially.
> 
> ...


----------



## janapur (Apr 1, 2007)

I want to go too!! Who can I call to get invited for the weekend salespitch? I promise to be strong and not pay$$. Unfortunately, my week is banked and my most recent purchase will take months to close.

roadtripper - did you recognize my handle on the last ebay 1BR sale? Don't worry, that's it for me. I just wanted to clean out my current inventory of poor traders and I love Summer Bay's option of splitting up the week. Perfect for Vegas! I also learned that you need not use your week only during your float period, as long as you reserve within the 45 day window. Cool!

Question- should I wait until the closing is complete on my recent purchase, or hop on a plane ASAP and just do the deed transfer to Desert Club via mail?

Sandy- I was finally able to pull a 4th of July week! Congrats on your purchase :whoopie: - are you planning the trip to Vegas for the deed transfer?

Jana


----------



## Art4th (Apr 1, 2007)

Sandy said:


> Bob, Mimi, and other Summer Bay owners -
> 
> I am now a new Summer Bay owner officially.



Sandy,
    Did you finally get the big white envelope? Mine came a couple of days ago. I still don't have the deed, but the the resort has my name and that's good enough for me (for now).

Art


----------



## anne1125 (Apr 2, 2007)

Art, did you get the new deed info in the mail?  We're still waiting but I'm hopeful that you did and that means it's starting.

Anne


----------



## Art4th (Apr 2, 2007)

anne1125 said:


> Art, did you get the new deed info in the mail?  We're still waiting but I'm hopeful that you did and that means it's starting.
> 
> Anne



Anne,
    I just closed on a week at Summer Bay recently. I have a faxed copy of the deed from the closing company but not the original yet. The deed I'm getting isn't for the "new" resort though. I guess I'll just have to go to Vegas to get the new one . The big white envelope I was referring to is the new owners package.

Art


----------



## Sandy (Apr 2, 2007)

*Big white envelope - No owner's package for me yet*

Although I did get a big white envelope.  But this was an RCI points application for me to fill out.  I will call today to inquire about this, but it seems that they have me officially on the books now.


----------

